
Swift is open source and why you should care - adfm
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/swift-is-open-source-and-why-you-should-care
======
ansible
I'm not a big fan of exceptions in general, but I do like the direction Swift
has gone with multiple aspects of its language design.

